# Telekom Business Online für suse linux 8.2



## TuxY (17. August 2003)

kann mir einer sagen wie ich internet für linux einrichte?

linux: SuSE LINUX 8.2
internet: Telekom Business Online
ich hab schon bei http://www.adsl4linux.de gekuckt, aber da is nix für 8.2.


----------



## Christian Fein (17. August 2003)

Yast2 Starten
Auf Netzwerk - DSL - Daten eingeben, starten 

yast2 liefert gleichzeitig auch ein T-Online Daten gerechtes 
Formular mit.


----------



## TuxY (17. August 2003)

danke aber das hab ich schon versucht


----------



## Floflo (3. Oktober 2003)

*xY  	kann mir einer sagen wie ich internet für linux einrichte?*

Hy,
vielleicht mußt Du ein anderes Modem anschließen, was von Linux unterstützt wird.
Das Problem hatte ich nämlich auch, ich habe einfach ein 56k modem eingerichtet - und ab gings.

Viel Glück


----------

